# iCadenza interview with Yefim Bronfman



## iCadenza

hello all, please check out www.icadenza.com for a new video interview with Yefim Bronfman. we are a new arts blog and we are interviewing artists of different genres, but with a focus on classical music and opera. more interviews on the way with both known and up-and-coming artists!


----------

